# Bonsai Cars/ Import Auctioners



## jbala (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Guys,


Jus wondering if anyone has heard of the above car importer?

And is it good to buy a R33 GTR from them or for the information from any auctioners.

Prices are very cheap, as you can pick one for £8-9k.

GOOD OR BAD IDEA?

Or is it better to get one in the UK?

Many thanks,

J


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cheap 33s or any cheap GT-R is probably trouble

go for a good importer !


----------



## jbala (Nov 29, 2006)

matty32 said:


> cheap 33s or any cheap GT-R is probably trouble
> 
> go for a good importer !




Any Ideas who?

J


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

newera imports would be the best idea if you ask me


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

I've used GBautotrader in Chiba, Tokyo for both my cars.
Bought the S15 from the auctions.

There are loads of R33GTRs for sale everyday on USS auctions.
a good -96 low mileage one (grade 4 interior B 6-70000km) would cost you about £11-12k on the road in the UK if you import it yourself. Probobly cheaper as I haven't really looked closely on the pricing in Japan for the BCNR33.

It's pretty simple to import yourself. Especially for you UK guys.
Just buy the car in Japan and wait for the ferry to arrive. pay duty and tax and take it to a MOT center. That's about it.

If you decide to get one from the auctions, be sure to research the grading system and what the different marks are.
But also listen what the company who checks the car for you says.
the gradings are set by humans and no human is perfect.

I actually thought it was pretty fun buying from the auctions.


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*also looking to buy from bonsai*

as above but looking at a 34 gtr check their inclusive prices on autotrader uk 

they mainly sell to trade. The guy says he buys a container or 2s worth at a time and advertises before they get here in order to secure deposits (small amount ) in order to almost guarantee they all go to respective buyers no sooner they have cleared customs. He assures me all cars are to high standard, so you check the car out after putting deposit on and once its cleared customs, if your not happy with it he will refund it no problems but there wont be he assures me 

some cars are from main dealer in japan too

anyone used them already please post comments these people should be promoted on here if their cars are top notch and service is good


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

I've used BonsaiCars 3 times now to buy my own 3 Skylines (2 x ECR33 and my current BNR32GTR).
Christophe is the guy to talk to there, I get on with him well as he's interested in passing on savings to me and is prepared to help out if you're on a budget. The cars i've bought have all been bargains and ideal for someone who doesn't have too much money. You do get what you pay for though, You have been warned!


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*f1 autos*

same deal as bonzai cars all very efficient, f1 autos bring over cars to southampton docks that they have sourced, you pay small deposit and the car is yours unless you find something wrong. They sold a couple of the cheapest lowest mileage r34gtrs (11000 miles and 33000 miles) ive seen on autotrader site and ive been looking for a few months. Both cars were still in japan when the ads went online and arrive a month later. They sell a lot of cars and they are at very reasonable prices.they do svas onsite and are one of very few places you can get a r34gtr svad 

sentence below is for all you bit??es out there before you start!!!!!

i do appreciate uk R34gtrs go for a lot more money because they are so special in a multitude of ways and are very limited 80 cars infact


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I used Bonzai to import my R34 GTR last year. Just learn how to read the auction listings and ask Christophe for a report on any car you are interested in. He will help you get it legal and registered as well. My car was like new when it arrived!

Cheers...........Jeff


----------



## VanRotten (Oct 20, 2007)

*RE bonsaicars*

Bad idea,I bought a subaru impreza from them which was described as grade 5 which chris assured me was showroom condition.When i picked it up it was clear something was wrong as the front bumper was loose and the inner splash guards were hanging off and worn through by the front wheels.The cause was even more shocking,the actual *chassis subframe* that these parts attach to was missing.The car also had a series of holes drilled in the sills where a body kit had been removed which had been filled and painted very badly.There was also a dent and crack in the paint in the corner of the front wing.To add insult to injury they assured me they would get me compensation from the japanese auctioneers to cover the cost of putting the car right Which was £600 and barely covered the cost of the subframe.My advice is don't part with any money without inspecting the car first.This lemon cost me over £15,000.Some pictures of the car are posted here.Compare them to the auction report. http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/66209a15AuctionReport-530-6099.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/DSCF0015.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/DSCF0014.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/DSCF0013.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/DSCF0012.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/DSCF0011.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/DSCF0010.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/DSCF0009.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/DSCF0008.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/DSCF0007.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/DSCF0006.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/DSCF0005.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/DSCF0004.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/DSCF0003.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/DSCF0002.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee244/Vanrotten/DSCF0001.jpg


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

that is quite bad  

but just highlights you need someone in japan to inspect the cars that go through auction BEFORE you buy thats what we do, being based there rather than relying upon agents


----------

